# Wanting to Become a Freemason



## Win9577 (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello all, I am new to this forum but my interest in Freemasonry has been around for half of my life. I am relatively young, aged 23, and I meet all the requirements of an aspiring Freemason, aside from one. I do not know anyone who is currently in the fraternity, not one or two people, who could recommend me. Does anyone have any suggestions for this? Thank you!


----------



## Winter (Sep 13, 2019)

That's actually the easy part. Contact your local Lodge and ask to meet with someone to inquire about joining.  You will be introduced to one or more and likely invited to social events and when they are comfortable with you will sign your petition. Different jurisdictions have varying requirements for any length of time required to know a petitioner before signing.  Good luck!

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Win9577 (Sep 13, 2019)

Winter said:


> That's actually the easy part. Contact your local Lodge and ask to meet with someone to inquire about joining.  You will be introduced to one or more and likely invited to social events and when they are comfortable with you will sign your petition. Different jurisdictions have varying requirements for any length of time required to know a petitioner before signing.  Good luck!
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic



Thanks so much for your help! I’ll contact the lodge and see if I can meet with some members in person.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 15, 2019)

Win9577 said:


> .... I meet all the requirements of an aspiring Freemason, aside from one..



Which requirement do  you think you do not meet ?


----------



## Keith C (Sep 16, 2019)

Bloke said:


> Which requirement do  you think you do not meet ?



My interpretation of his wording is that the requirement he assumed he was missing was that of knowing a Mason.


----------



## jermy Bell (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm lucky there isn't a height requirement.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 19, 2019)

Keith C said:


> My interpretation of his wording is that the requirement he assumed he was missing was that of knowing a Mason.


You know what they say about assumptions Brother


----------



## Winter (Sep 20, 2019)

Bloke said:


> You know what they say about assumptions Brother



When you assume you make an ass out of Uma Thurman?


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 20, 2019)

Bloke said:


> You know what they say about assumptions Brother



You make an ass of of you and umption! (Said to Geena Davis.)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 23, 2019)

Bloke said:


> You know what they say about assumptions Brother





Winter said:


> When you assume you make an ass out of Uma Thurman?





Brother JC said:


> You make an ass of of you and umption! (Said to Geena Davis.)


Lol!


----------

